# Rooftop Amenity / assembly space and Construction Type



## ETThompson1 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi

I'm working on a 7-story residential apartment building.  The owner has just decided to increase the size of the level 07 indoor / outdoor amenity space and I am wondering if there's any way of getting out of the increase in Construction Type required.  Previously this space had been under 10% of the gross floor area but with the changes it is over.

The gross floor area of this level is 9,268 (which does not include the uncovered roof deck or tenant private roof decks - floor plate is 12,090).  The outdoor area is 1,106 (partly covered) and the indoor area is 1,080 including restrooms and other support spaces.  So, it appears we are not close.

The podium is 20'-0" to the top, and Level 07 is at 67'.  These are measured to our level 01 finish floor, so we probably have to add about a foot to grade plane, which slopes down from level 01.

We're planning a podium approach based on 510.2.  The podium is a concrete structure with PT slab at top.  The building above the podium is CFMF bearing walls and metal stud construction throughout.  Concrete composite slab on open web steel joists.

We are fully sprinkelered.

So we now have an A-3, non-accessory space at the highest occupied floor of the building.  Per 504.2, we have to comply with the height and story limits for each occupancy.

We comply for R-2 (limited to 5 stories above podium, and would comply with Types IIA or B (85' and 75' respectively).  The A-3 building complies in height (75' & 85' for Type II), but not in stories (4 max for IIA).

If we have to go to IB, we're adding significant expense and complexity.

Is there any exception or other approach that could get me out of this?

Thank you


----------



## RLGA (Jul 31, 2018)

What code edition?


----------



## ETThompson1 (Jul 31, 2018)

Our code is based on IBC 2017 (it's the Ohio Building Code 2017).  Most of the time, it is the same, though we always check.


----------



## ETThompson1 (Jul 31, 2018)

Sorry IBC 2015 I meant...it's late...


----------



## RLGA (Jul 31, 2018)

There is no 2017 IBC, so I’m assuming it’s the 2015 IBC. What is the floor area for each assembly space (not aggregate floor area)? If each assembly space is under 750 sq. ft., then they can be classified with the Group R-2. If they are truely Group A-3 spaces, then there’s no choice but to go to Type IB construction. This will allow the entire building to be Type IB construction with no need to provide a Type IA podium.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 1, 2018)

Agree with RLGA:


----------



## JBI (Aug 1, 2018)

OP indicated that the spaces each exceed 750 s.f.

The bigger question is alterations to an existing building or new construction? (Not really sure based on the OP)


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks, that was what I was afraid of.

The areas I listed for the amenity areas are individual, not aggregate (1,105 for outdoor area and 1,080 for indoor).  So the aggregate total is 2,185.  These are net floor areas (ie, not including surrounding walls) but I did not exclude furniture.  My understanding is I could exclude that (though not sure what exactly counts - eg, movable furniture, etc), but since we are not close, I didn't bother.

Also hurting us is the fact that part of the overall gross area denominator is uncovered, so does not count towards the gross area.  No way out of that that I can see.

But even if we did, I'd still have to get under 1,200 for the amenity area (10% of our full floor area including unroofed areas).  Doesn't seem possible.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Yes, this is new construction.


----------



## RLGA (Aug 1, 2018)

ETThompson1 said:


> Thanks, that was what I was afraid of.
> 
> The areas I listed for the amenity areas are individual, not aggregate (1,105 for outdoor area and 1,080 for indoor).  So the aggregate total is 2,185.  These are net floor areas (ie, not including surrounding walls) but I did not exclude furniture.  My understanding is I could exclude that (though not sure what exactly counts - eg, movable furniture, etc), but since we are not close, I didn't bother.
> 
> ...


For determining occupant load, you can exclude *permanent* fixtures and building elements from the floor area (i.e., net floor area), but for allowable area, that is based on the actual floor area occupied by the occupancy group within the exterior walls.

If you have the ability to break up the Group A-3 spaces into spaces that are 750 sq. ft., then you can classify them with the main Group R-2 occupancy. Or, you can have one assembly space that is 1,200 sq. ft. that is within the Accessory Occupancy limitation and classified as Group A-3, and the other assembly spaces are at 750 sq. ft. or less to be considered as Group R-2 spaces.

The only other options are: reduce all assembly space floor areas so the aggregate is less than the 1,200 sq. ft., or reclassify the building as Type IB construction.


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks for the info, but isn't the 10% limit an aggregate for all the assembly uses on that floor?  Or does that requirement go away since they are under the 750sf and become B occupancies?


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Also, our floor plate at level 07 is 12,000 sf but because a good portion of it is uncovered, the gross area under a roof is only about 9,200sf.  Just to confirm, I have to use the latter, uncovered area number, correct?


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 1, 2018)

One last question for the night - there seems to be an imbalance between the height and stories.  We pass the height easily for II (85 or 75 feet) but the stories are only 4 and 3.  Doesn't this seem out of whack?


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 1, 2018)

OK one more.  Item 4 under 510.2 tells me we can have multiple A occupancies with occupant load less than 300.  I guess that is telling me we can have them, but doesn't get me out of the height and story limits, correct?


----------



## RLGA (Aug 2, 2018)

ETThompson1 said:


> Thanks for the info, but isn't the 10% limit an aggregate for all the assembly uses on that floor?  Or does that requirement go away since they are under the 750sf and become B occupancies?


Assembly uses for determining occupant load and assembly occupancies are two separate things. An assembly use that has an area under 750 sq. ft. is not classified as an assembly occupancy. The accessory occupancies requirements only apply to occupancy groups and not uses or functions of a space.


----------



## RLGA (Aug 2, 2018)

ETThompson1 said:


> Also, our floor plate at level 07 is 12,000 sf but because a good portion of it is uncovered, the gross area under a roof is only about 9,200sf.  Just to confirm, I have to use the latter, uncovered area number, correct?


Correct. Building area is the area under the projection of the roof or floor above.


----------



## RLGA (Aug 2, 2018)

ETThompson1 said:


> One last question for the night - there seems to be an imbalance between the height and stories.  We pass the height easily for II (85 or 75 feet) but the stories are only 4 and 3.  Doesn't this seem out of whack?


Sort of, but some occupancy groups are permitted 5 and 6 stories. 

The construction type is a broad classification of a building based on the materials used for the structural support regardless of what the building is used for. The occupancy group narrows that down by number of stories based on the relative hazard of that occupancy.


----------



## RLGA (Aug 2, 2018)

ETThompson1 said:


> OK one more.  Item 4 under 510.2 tells me we can have multiple A occupancies with occupant load less than 300.  I guess that is telling me we can have them, but doesn't get me out of the height and story limits, correct?


Correct. You still need to comply with the height requirements for each occupancy group.


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 2, 2018)

Just to confirm one thing I said above, because I'm getting pressure from the owner - the outdoor, uncovered roof deck must be included in the area contributing to the consideration of accessory use, correct?  Even though it is uncovered?  For calculating the 10%, I have to include the uncovered roof deck area even though that area is *not* included in the denominator of the gross area of the floor?  There is something strange about that.


----------



## RLGA (Aug 2, 2018)

ETThompson1 said:


> Just to confirm one thing I said above, because I'm getting pressure from the owner - the outdoor, uncovered roof deck must be included in the area contributing to the consideration of accessory use, correct?  Even though it is uncovered?  For calculating the 10%, I have to include the uncovered roof deck area even though that area is *not* included in the denominator of the gross area of the floor?  There is something strange about that.


Good question. If the outdoor area is uncovered it is considered an occuied roof area. Unfortunately, the 2017 CBC (aka 2015 IBC) doesn't address occupied roofs in Chapter 5 like the 2018 IBC does. Section 503.1.4 of the 2018 IBC allows an occupancy on the roof if the occupancy is permitted for the story below and is not counted toward building area. Maybe you can get a code modification to utilize that section of the 2018 IBC, considering that California always seems to adopt the current IBC eventually.

Otherwise, you'll probably be required to treat the oudoor occupied area as a Group A-3 and as part of the portion of the accessory occupancy, since a Group A-3 cannot be located above the 4th story.


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 2, 2018)

What about this concept?  From this article:  http://www.woodworks.org/experttip/...wable-building-size-height-area-calculations/

Requires an interpretation based on future changes to the code.
--------------------------------------------------------------
*Roof Decks without Roof Coverings*

IBC 2012 Table 503 and IBC 2015 Table 504.4 provide limitations on allowable number of stories in a given building. However, per the definition of a story in IBC Chapter 2, occupied roof space without structure above doesn’t technically qualify as a story per its definition:

*STORY.*_ That portion of a building included between the upper surface of a floor and the upper surface of the floor or roof next above (also see “Basement,” “Building height,” “Grade plane” and “Mezzanine”). It is measured as the vertical distance from top to top of two successive tiers of beams or finished floor surfaces and, for the topmost story, from the top of the floor finish to the top of the ceiling joists or, where there is not a ceiling, to the top of the roof rafters. _

Additionally, for most common roof deck spaces, none of the roof area would classify as a habitable space as defined in IBC Chapter 2:

*HABITABLE SPACE.*_ A space in a building for living, sleeping, eating or cooking. Bathrooms, toilet rooms, closets, halls, storage or utility spaces and similar areas are not considered habitable spaces._

IBC 2015 Section 1006.3 added language which specifically recognizes that occupied roofs exist and stipulates egress requirements associated with them:

*1006.3 Egress from stories or occupied roofs*_. The means of egress system serving any story or occupied roof shall be provided with the number of exits or access to exits based on the aggregate occupant load served in accordance with this section. The path of egress travel to an exit shall not pass through more than one adjacent story._

Approved code changes set to take effect in the 2018 IBC support this point (see code change G24-15, public comment #2). IBC 2018 Section 302.1, which covers occupancy group definitions, includes the following to clarify how occupied roofs are classified: “_Occupied roofs shall be classified in the group that the occupancy most nearly resembles, according to the fire safety and relative hazard involved and shall comply with Section 503.1.4.” _Section 503.1.4 provides options for not requiring the occupied roof to be included in the building’s number of stories or area.

*503.1.4 Occupied roofs*_  A roof level or portion thereof shall be permitted to be used as an occupied roof provided the occupancy of the roof is an occupancy that is permitted by Table 504.4 for the story immediately below the roof. The area of the occupied roofs shall not be included in the building area as regulated by Section 506._

_Exceptions: _


_The occupancy located on an occupied roof shall not be limited to the occupancies allowed on the story immediately below the roof where the building is equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2 and occupant notification in accordance with Section 907.5 is provided in the area of the occupied roof. _
_Assembly occupancies shall be permitted on roofs of open parking garages of Type I or Type II construction, in accordance with the exception to Section 903.2.1.6._
_Elements or structures enclosing the occupied roof areas shall not extend more than 48 inches above the surface of the occupied roof. _

_Exception: Penthouses constructed in accordance with Section 1510.2 towers, domes, spires, and cupolas constructed in accordance with Section 1510.5 _

Although these changes won’t go into effect until the 2018 IBC, some designers have already used this approved language to justify occupied roofs and associated building size analyses.


----------



## RLGA (Aug 2, 2018)

It will be a challenge, but you might be able to defend it by using the definition of "building area." The uncovered area as I mentioned would be a "roof assembly" by IBC definition and would not be part of the building area, and is, therefore, not subject to the limitations of accessory occupancies. Section 1004.5 requires outdoor areas to be provided with a means of egress as required by the code (the 2018 IBC clarifies this further by including "occupied roofs" in the first sentence). Based on these loosely related sections, you could justify the enclosed assembly spaces as accessory occupancies and the unenclosed, uncovered areas as outdoor areas. But, they may counter stating that the outdoor area is a Group A-3 and, thus, is not permitted above the 4th story. This is where using the 2018 IBC may come in handy.


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks, seems like a stretch but potentially worth a try.  That approach is kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 2, 2018)

So...

I now need to prove that what we'd had before works.

We'd had an enclosed amenity space at 672 sf.  Since this was under 750sf, it could be classified as B.  With Construction Type IIA works at 6 stories (IIB would not, at 4).  We had two outdoor spaces on either side of this indoor space, at 420sf and 560sf respectively.  So these could also be classified as B.  None of these would require more than 1 exit (we had the two outdoor spaces exiting into the indoor space and then into the apartment corridor).  And because they are small assembly spaces they do not contribute towards the 10% limit.

This should work, right?  Any problems?


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 2, 2018)

I really appreciate all the help given here, it has been a lifesaver.


----------



## RLGA (Aug 2, 2018)

ETThompson1 said:


> So...
> 
> I now need to prove that what we'd had before works.
> 
> ...


This is what I was requesting back in my earlier post (Post #5). This clarifies everything. 

I would use Section 303.1.2, subparagraph 1, instead of subparagraph 2. With an occupant load factor of 15 sq/occ (assuming the outdoor areas have tables and chairs), the occupant load of each space is under 50 and can be classified as part of the occupancy to which it is accessory--in this case it would be the Group R-2. Since each space is no longer classified as a Group A-3, then there are no accessory occupancies; thus, there is no 10% limitation.


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 2, 2018)

Right, but this is what we had *before* the client increased the size of the roof amenities.  What we had before (described in my most recent post) works, but the increased size does not - unless, as you point out, we break it down into a series of smaller spaces.

I wanted to make sure that what we'd shown them before worked.

Thank you.


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 2, 2018)

Am I correct that I'd still have to use IIA, not IIB, to get a B occupancy to work?


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 2, 2018)

So, say even with the increased amenity spaces, we break it up into small spaces (either one at 960sf with others at 750, or all at 750).  Isn't there some upper limit on how much we could do this?  If it's not limited by the 10%, so could we have the whole top floor be a series of small amenity spaces under 750sf?


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 2, 2018)

Actually, looking at the commentary I see that the small amenity spaces could be classified the same as the principal occupancy - ie, R-2.  Also, they still need to be "accessory" to the principal use of the floor, which I guess is a matter of interpretation but at some point would limit the ability to have a floor of all small assembly spaces.


----------



## RLGA (Aug 2, 2018)

ETThompson1 said:


> So, say even with the increased amenity spaces, we break it up into small spaces (either one at 960sf with others at 750, or all at 750).  Isn't there some upper limit on how much we could do this?  If it's not limited by the 10%, so could we have the whole top floor be a series of small amenity spaces under 750sf?


There is no limit as long as the spaces are accessory to the Group R-2. In other words, they are provided for use by the residents and are not open to the public. If the one space is at 960 sq. ft., then it will need to be classified as a Group A-3 and is subject to the accessory occupancy 10% limitation. The other spaces would be classified as Group R-2.


----------



## RLGA (Aug 2, 2018)

ETThompson1 said:


> Actually, looking at the commentary I see that the small amenity spaces could be classified the same as the principal occupancy - ie, R-2.  Also, they still need to be "accessory" to the principal use of the floor, which I guess is a matter of interpretation but at some point would limit the ability to have a floor of all small assembly spaces.


That is what I stated in Post #27. It is not a matter of interpretation, since the spaces are accessory to the Group R-2 if they are restricted to resident access.


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 2, 2018)

I understand, just seems strange if you can't have a 2,000sf space but could have (3) (or more) 750sf spaces.


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 2, 2018)

I would assume that, if we had a series of smaller spaces, we'd need to watch exiting.  The 750sf rooms can have one exit, but if they exit into one another, we'd need to evaluate the cumulative load.  We'd also need to make sure we weren't going through more than one intervening space.  Assuming we can meet all this, are there other exiting considerations we need to watch for?

And if these are truly classified as R-2, that would mean we do not need to separate them from the R-2 apartment hall as we would if it was a mixed occupancy?


----------



## RLGA (Aug 2, 2018)

ETThompson1 said:


> I would assume that, if we had a series of smaller spaces, we'd need to watch exiting.  The 750sf rooms can have one exit, but if they exit into one another, we'd need to evaluate the cumulative load.  We'd also need to make sure we weren't going through more than one intervening space.  Assuming we can meet all this, are there other exiting considerations we need to watch for?
> 
> And if these are truly classified as R-2, that would mean we do not need to separate them from the R-2 apartment hall as we would if it was a mixed occupancy?


The code does not limit the number of intervening rooms, but you do have to consider cumulative loading. When the occupant load exceeds 49, then a space will be required to have two exit access doorways.

The enclosed R-2 assembly spaces will need to be separated from the hallway (i.e., corridor) with at least 30-minute fire partitions per Table 1020.1.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Aug 3, 2018)

ETThompson1 said:


> I would assume that, if we had a series of smaller spaces, we'd need to watch exiting.  The 750sf rooms can have one exit, but if they exit into one another, we'd need to evaluate the cumulative load.  We'd also need to make sure we weren't going through more than one intervening space.  Assuming we can meet all this, are there other exiting considerations we need to watch for?
> 
> And if these are truly classified as R-2, that would mean we do not need to separate them from the R-2 apartment hall as we would if it was a mixed occupancy?




how exactly are these rooms going to used? A 749SF space only requires one exit as long as you are using the Assembly Table and Chairs load of 1 person per 15SF. If this room is a multi function type of space that can be re-configured and used multiple ways you should use an occupant load of 1 per 7SF as a worst case scenario.  What if a group of tenants removes all the tables and chairs and uses the spaces with just chairs, or standing room? Then your occupant load would be higher than 49 people and two exits would be required.


refer to the code commentary of section 1004.1.2 Areas without fixed seating:
The numbers for floor area per occupant load factor in the table reflect common and traditional occupant density based on empirical data for the density of similar spaces. The number determined using the occupant load factors in Table 1004.1.2 generally establishes the minimum occupant load for which the egress facilities of the rooms, spaces and building must be designed. The design occupant load is also utilized for other code requirements, such as deter-mining the required plumbing fixture count (see commentary, Chapter 29) and other building requirements, including automatic sprinkler systems and alarm and detection systems (see Chapter 9). It is difficult to predict the many conditions by which a space within a building will be occupied over time. *An assembly banquet room in a hotel, for example, could be arranged with rows of chairs to host a business seminar one day and with mixed tables and chairs to host a dinner reception the next day. In some instances, the room will be arranged with no tables and very few chairs to accommodate primarily standing occupants. In such a situation, the egress facilities must safely accommodate the maximum number of persons permitted to occupy the space. When determining the occupant load of this type of occupancy, the various arrangements (e.g., tables and chairs, chairs only, standing space) should be recognized. The worst-case scenario should be utilized to determine the requirements for the means of egress elements*. This is consistent with the requirements for multiple use spaces addressed in Section 302.1.


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 3, 2018)

Yes, thanks for pointing that out.  We usually assume spaces like this are 15/sf and try for that, and usually that's accepted.  We'll discuss with the owner.  Not sure if they're going to program rooftop type parties with that many people.


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Another thing I want to check:  I read on another forum (ICC) that the corridors are also considered an "accessory use".  Is that correct?  And if so, does this count towards the 10% rule??  I'm OK right now (because, per above, all my accessory spaces are "small" currently, so therefore do not contribute to 10%, but need to know because going forward the owner wants to expand the roof decks and I need to know the limitations.).

https://www.iccsafe.org/forum/non-s...sidl-codes/corridor-occupancy-classification/


----------



## RLGA (Aug 6, 2018)

Accessory *use*? Probably. Accessory *occupancy*? No. The 10% limitation is for accessory "occupancies" and not spaces that support the main occupancy and cannot be classified separately by an identified occupancy group.


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 6, 2018)

I see, thanks.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 7, 2018)

Oh the web you weave, how deep are the owners pockets?


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Probably not too, which is why we've been steering them away from the larger amenity space.  But they feel it may be needed to attract tenants.  It's an issue we're seeing a lot of, as these rooftop amenity spaces are very popular right now.


----------



## north star (Aug 7, 2018)

*# * # * #*

ET,

A lot of us have enjoyed and hopefully learned something
from your topic and ensuing discussion........If you have
profited by coming here, would you also consider becoming
a regular contributor, ...telling others about this invaluable
resource, and possibly becoming a Paid Subscription Member
[  i.e. -  A Sawhorse  ] ?

Thank you for your consideration !  

*# * # * #*


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes, I will!  It's been very helpful to have a group of knowledgable people to discuss this with.  Thanks!  I probably will have a few more q's before this is all done...


----------



## Yikes (Aug 8, 2018)

I have had jurisdictions such as Los Angeles approved of subdividing an otherwise large A-3 roof deck into smaller, 750 SF spaces, so that they were an accessory or even a "B" lounge occupancy.  The separation was done with planters, and only a single 4' wide opening in the planters was allowed for "exit through intervening spaces".

See also http://www.ladbs.org/docs/default-s...ns/building-code/rooftop-garden.pdf?sfvrsn=11


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 23, 2018)

RLGA said:


> If you have the ability to break up the Group A-3 spaces into spaces that are 750 sq. ft., then you can classify them with the main Group R-2 occupancy. Or, you can have one assembly space that is 1,200 sq. ft. that is within the Accessory Occupancy limitation and classified as Group A-3, and the other assembly spaces are at 750 sq. ft. or less to be considered as Group R-2 spaces.



Picking this thread back up as an example because I'm getting challenged on a similar issue on a different project.

I want to know if RLGA's option, quoted above, works fully for my current project.  Here's my understanding, based on this thread, which I hope is right.

The "small Assembly space" provision, because it is in and part of the Occupancy Classification Chapter (3), allows me to classify these small assembly spaces *as R-2*, the main occupancy.  This applies to height and stories as well - correct?  These are analyzed as R-2 for height and stories.  So R-2 works in my building because R-2 is allowed to be 5 stories up for type IIA construction.  (In my case, the rooftop amenity is on the 5th story above the 2-story podium in my 7 story building). (Height works either way, since I'm allowed 85'  for either, even though it's measured from the grade plane as required, not from the podium).

*However, the second option RLGA mentions, the 1,200 sf amenity space I'm less sure about.  This is, as I understand it, governed by section 508.2.  508.2.1 tells me (I think) that I still have to still *individually classify* it as A-3, even though if it's under 10% of the area and therefore qualifies as an accessory occupancy.  But then 508.2.1 also tells me that "_The requirements of this code shall apply to *each portion of the building based on the occupancy classification* of that space_." which I would read as the A-3 occupancy has to work as A-3. 

But the very next section tells me "_The allowable height and number of stories of the building containing accessory occupancies shall be in accordance with Section 504 for the *main occupancy *of the building._"  This makes it sound like for stories and height, this accessory space would be considered R-2.  All this is somewhat confusing.  Which is correct?

If the 1,200sf amenity space is classified as R-2, my building works for the same reason as the small assembly space.  If I have to classify it, for purposes of height and stories, as A-3, it doesn't work, because A-3 is only allowed to be 4 stories up in IIA construction, and I'm on the 5th level above the podium.

So my questions are:
1.  First of all, hopefully I'm right about the small assembly space occupancy.
2.  For the "Accessory" provision in 508.2, do I consider the 1,200 sf amenity space as R-2 or A-3 for purposes of height and stories?

I tried to tell a colleague all this and they didn't believe me (we didn't have the code handy), so wanted to check.

Thanks!


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 24, 2018)

Wow Yikes, LA allowed you to use "moveable" planters?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 24, 2018)

*508.2.2 Allowable building height.* The allowable height and number of stories of the building containing accessory occupancies shall be in accordance with Section 504 for the main occupancy of the building. 
In other words the building as a whole for R-2 can be 5 stories.

*508.2.1 Occupancy classification.* Accessory occupancies shall be individually classified in accordance with Section 302.1. The requirements of this code shall apply to each portion of the building based on the occupancy classification of that space.

508.2.1 permits or limits the accessory occupancy, A-3 shall be compliance with height for A-3 which is 4 stories.


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> *508.2.2 Allowable building height.* The allowable height and number of stories of the building containing accessory occupancies shall be in accordance with Section 504 for the main occupancy of the building.
> In other words the building as a whole for R-2 can be 5 stories.
> 
> *508.2.1 Occupancy classification.* Accessory occupancies shall be individually classified in accordance with Section 302.1. The requirements of this code shall apply to each portion of the building based on the occupancy classification of that space.
> ...



Right, so if I'm understanding this correctly, RLGA's comment (the 1,200sf rooftop amenity space) does not work in my project, because even though it's under 10% and thus an accessory occupancy, it still has to be considered A-3 for height and stories, and A-3 does not work on the 5th floor above the podium in Type IIA construction.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 27, 2018)

Sorry for the previous non-answer, didn't read it thoroughly (not a mixed occupancy).

Q. For the "Accessory" provision in 508.2, do I consider the 1,200 sf amenity space as R-2 or A-3 for purposes of height and stories?

A. The building height with an accessory occupancy of A-3, can be the same as the main occupancy R-2 i.e. 5 stories.

It's just that other conditions for A-3 are applicable (maximum floor area even though it may be less than 10% or R-2, fire sprinkler, egress).


----------



## ETThompson1 (Aug 27, 2018)

OK thank you.  That gives us a little more flexibility.  I appreciate the response.


----------

